# How many pens have you turned?



## whatwoodido (Sep 1, 2004)

What is the total number of pens you have turned?


----------



## jwoodwright (Sep 12, 2004)

Been penmaking for 6 yrs.  Woodworking for decades...[]  A lot of pens went to Family and Friends.  Amazing how many Friends you have when you make pens.[]


----------



## Travlr7 (Oct 24, 2004)

Started making pens last April. Most of mine have been for The Freedom Pen Program. 220 to them and 20 sold to customers.

Bruce[]

PS: Update After Pen State TAT and Woodcraft TAT up to 261. Hope this is not considered braggin' Just correcting the facts.[)]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 26, 2004)

I have been turning pens now for about 6 years, mostly in the last three years, I turn on average 200-300 pens a year now.

Take care,
Jim


----------



## daledut (Oct 27, 2004)

I have been making pens now for about a year and a half, after dabbleing in woodworking for 25+ years. I have not kept count but I am sure that I have made in excess of 100 pens.

I am amazed at how addictive this is. Not only have I done a number of experiments with custom pen designs, but pen turning has given me the confidence to try other woodworking projects also.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 27, 2004)

I have nearly 100 pens I have made in my posetion as I write.
Have made over 100 pens for the FPP this year alone, and made several orders in exess of 25 pens each. These counted with the pens I have sold or given away makes my count in the over 500 catagory. I've been at it for about two and a half years.


----------



## txbob (Oct 28, 2004)

I stopped counting at 1000, have probably done 600 since then. Had two couples doing craft fairs selling my pens, and I spent ALL my spare time making them. Got really burned out on production work, and now I only make pens for my own enjoyment and as gifts for friends and family.

Bob S. in TX


----------



## wpenm (Nov 14, 2004)

I have to agree with Dale, pen turning is addictive. I was a commercial carpenter untill my back gave out and was unable to do the work I loved. After moping around the house for about a year after my surgery, I decided I had to do something or I would go crazy. I remembered some of the guys I had worked with made pens, so I did a little research and now I am addicted.
Well that's my story. Hope I didn't bore everyone.
Garry


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (Nov 16, 2004)

I've hit 70, but have just finished 30 bottle stoppers and 16 keyrings. I've got the turning bug BAD!


----------



## C_Ludwigsen (Nov 17, 2004)

If I count the results of this poll correctly, there are 217 replies.

If 217 people can reply to the a question about how many pens you have turned, I'm sure they can reply to who they want on a board of a Penturners organization.  Get the votes in folks, please.

Just a random thought.


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 17, 2004)

Sorry, I voted 200 times on that question, LOL   Get out & VOTE, If you don't vote, you loose your right to complain about anything.  Anthony


----------



## mikeli (Nov 29, 2004)

I made pens over 10 years.
I made more than 10.000 every year.
Specially model 101 and 104.
check my web to see how they looks.
I stop to count when I imported 100.000 refill from germany.

BR

Emil


----------

